# UTV bills showing VAT



## 8till8 (22 Sep 2005)

I have received my UTV phone bills which show their VAT number but does not give a VAT breakdown on the bill. 

Am I correct in assuming they must show the VAT content of the bill?

To clarify, there is VAT charged on line rental, and a comparable eircom bill shows this.

I've complained to them but they say that the VAT is shown on the bill (which its not, only their VAT number)

Anyone advice on how to progress this?


----------



## Leo (23 Sep 2005)

Perhaps you could call them with the bill to hand and ask them to explain to you exactly where the figure is on the page? Alternatively ask them to send you a copy of your bill with the VAT ammount circled?
Leo


----------



## RainyDay (23 Sep 2005)

Paper bill or online bill?


----------



## demoivre (23 Sep 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Paper bill or online bill?



The online bill doesn't give a VAT breakdown but quotes a VAT no. as the original poster says. I don't see what the problem is for the original poster  - the total charge on the online bill is what is debited from ones account so clearly it is VAT inclusive, therefore dividing the total charge by 1.21 will give the net figure if that's what he is after.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Sep 2005)

demoivre said:
			
		

> The online bill doesn't give a VAT breakdown but quotes a VAT no. as the original poster says. I don't see what the problem is for the original poster  - the total charge on the online bill is what is debited from ones account so clearly it is VAT inclusive, therefore dividing the total charge by 1.21 will give the net figure if that's what he is after.


 But that is still clearly unacceptable, as the OP may be reclaiming VAT on the bill. 

AFAIK they must list the VAT amount and the rate at which it is charged. An enquiry to the revenue commisioners is in order me thinks.


----------



## 8till8 (25 Sep 2005)

yes I am reclaiming the VAT, hence the posting in the business section, (subsequently moved?)To answer the divide by 1.21 question, this will not work fully because I believe phone calls are not vatable but line rental is, however I'm not 100% about this.

Also its online bill as they don't send paper ones.

Thanks for input on Revenue, I'll advise UTV that its the next step and see how they perk-up.


----------



## franmac (26 Sep 2005)

I have been with UTV ip for a few years but because of my eircom phoneline I could not get broadband with them so i have gone wireless for the Internet and changed my UTV account to UTV TALK. They are taking over the line rental from Eircom in the near future and the cost will be exactly the same as Eircom.
Since I changed my account I now receive a billing statement in the post stating "call charges" other charges n/a, but in saying that there are no other charges on my bill and the calls are dirt cheap.


----------



## RainyDay (26 Sep 2005)

I note that their online bill is described as a 'statement' rather than a bill or invoice. I'm not sure if this impacts the requirement to show the VAT breakdown.


----------



## zag (26 Sep 2005)

I am with u.tv for calls and line rental - they send out a printed invoice every month a few days after telling me there is an online list of calls available.  In other words, I get both.  I will check the printed one to see if there is a VAT split on it.  If you don't get the printed one, maybe the address on the account is wrong or something.

At a basic level, you are correct in that an invoice (where VAT is deducted) must include the VAT number, and the split of the VAT deductions - €X @ 0% and €Y @ 21%

z


----------



## bond-007 (26 Sep 2005)

They only send out a printed bill at a charge of €3 a month, I have never had one ever from them.

I also note that the VAT number quoted doesn't appear to be valid, it should be 7 digits and a letter.


----------



## zag (26 Sep 2005)

I just checked what I get in the post and it is indeed a 'statement' by their description and not an invoice.

So, it looks like I don't get an invoice from u.tv

z


----------



## extopia (26 Sep 2005)

VAT at 21% is applied to both line rental and call charges (and indeed any other telecoms services such as broadband service) so dividing by 121 then multiplyin by 21 gives you the amount of VAT charged.

But you shouldn't have to do this. VAT invoices to a business should break out the VAT to make your VAT return easier.


----------



## ubiquitous (26 Sep 2005)

Just wondering if utv are following UK vat invoicing requirements rather than the equivalent Irish code in deciding not to provide a VAT breakdown on their bills?


----------



## 8till8 (11 Oct 2005)

Got a reply from UTV after threatening Comreg and Revenue.

Basically they don't provide VAT invoices because its a residential service and its being charged at 17.5%.

_Amazed and confused at the same time..._


----------



## bond-007 (11 Oct 2005)

Still not a good enough excuse.

17.5% so they are charging you uk rates. They should be charging 21% if they are selling above €50,000 to the republic. Amazon etc have to charge 21% so why are UTV any different. 

Residential my This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language, I knows loads of businesses who are on it. Keep at them about it.

See also [broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (11 Oct 2005)

So we can all look forward to a 3.5% hike in our _UTV _bills?!


----------



## bond-007 (12 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> So we can all look forward to a 3.5% hike in our _UTV _bills?!


 I dunno if that will happen. I would think that they are turning at least €50,000 from sales in the republic? They should have a IE vat number in that case.


----------



## stuart (12 Oct 2005)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> So we can all look forward to a 3.5% hike in our _UTV _bills?!


 
Not a nice thought (actually 2.98% increase) 
But which is better. paying 17.5% to the UK tax man or 21% of the Irish Rev Comm?

stuart@buyingtolet.ie


----------

